# Gotta Love It!



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*

then you woke up right?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> then you woke up right?


 
No. My dreams involve nekkid wimin, not NM cable and dryer receptacles.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Good you finally got a home run. :thumbsup:

You have been very bitter lately.. home your mood changes :laughing:





















:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Good you finally got a home run. :thumbsup:
> 
> You have been very bitter lately.. home your mood changes :laughing:


:yawn:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Good you finally got a home run. :thumbsup:.


No, that was just an at-bat and got hit by the first pitch. The home run was years ago when I hooked up a whirlypool and then got to try it out. Me, the lady who had it installed, and 100,000 of my closest relatives went swimming. :whistling2:



Black4Truck said:


> You have been very bitter lately.. home your mood changes


You just don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No, that was just an at-bat and got hit by the first pitch. The home run was years ago when I hooked up a whirlypool and then got to try it out. Me, the lady who had it installed, and 100,000 of my closest relatives went swimming. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't have a sense of humor.


Of course I do.. how can you spend all these hours here and not have a sense of humor. :blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Of course I do..


No, you really don't. :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> No, you really don't. :no:


And you know this how....

I wish I had the program to put a POS Carlon box in my avatar with the saw cutting it in half.. HINT


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Of course I do.. how can you spend all these hours here and not have a sense of humor. :blink:



Where do you find time to work?


The invoice was paid in full, right? No trade off i hope.:no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> And you know this how....
> 
> I wish I had the program to put a POS Carlon box in my avatar with the saw cutting it in half.. HINT


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I hooked up a whirlypool and then got to try it out. Me, the lady who had it installed, *and 100,000 of my closest relatives went swimming*



What is the correct spelling of eww?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> What is the correct spelling of eww?


I wonder what her side of the story is??
He did say it was a lady, right?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> What is the correct spelling of eww?


It's *Ewww* and that's probably not even close to describing the situation.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

> No, that was just an at-bat and got hit by the first pitch. The home run was years ago when I hooked up a whirlypool and then got to try it out. Me, the lady who had it installed, and 100,000 of my closest relatives went swimming. :whistling2:


A little too much info there buddy.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No, that was just an at-bat and got hit by the first pitch. The home run was years ago when I hooked up a whirlypool and then got to try it out. Me, the lady who had it installed, and 100,000 of my closest relatives went swimming. :whistling2:


:blink:


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Feel sorry for the person that had to clean the filter after all that.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:ban:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I got an almost full case of coke [the drink, not the powder] from my customer today after I got my final inspection for the project I did.

Its the little things...

~Matt


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

At the other end of the spectrum... some guy wanted me to hang a chandelier in a 20' ceiling. I never quote prices over the phone but this guy insisted. I told him $200 and he said no. 

No free 10/3 here. 

In fact I'm pissed off cus I had to buy 10/2 MC-Lite less than 2 weeks ago at the full price of $178 at Cooper. Then last night I see HD slashed it's price by 50% and was selling the same MMC-Lite for only $88!


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll bet she was a real piece of work 480. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ima Hack said:


> I'll bet she was a real piece of work 480. :icon_cheesygrin:


 
I'll bet she still is, too.


----------

